# Missing posts?



## jks9199 (Jan 18, 2009)

Bob,
Don't know what's up, and maybe I'm just not noticing them... but it's seeming like sometimes posts aren't showing up for me.

For example, I'll read a thread.  Then a while later, I'll be reading that thread again and there's a post that's time-stamped earlier -- but I don't recall seeing it.  In a couple of cases -- I've been looking pretty close at the thread when it came up...

I think I remember some others running into this lately, too...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 18, 2009)

Could be a case of they were posted while you were reading, or between refreshes.  I'll recheck some settings though.


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 19, 2009)

jks9199 said:


> Bob,
> Don't know what's up, and maybe I'm just not noticing them... but it's seeming like sometimes posts aren't showing up for me.
> 
> For example, I'll read a thread.  Then a while later, I'll be reading that thread again and there's a post that's time-stamped earlier -- but I don't recall seeing it.  In a couple of cases -- I've been looking pretty close at the thread when it came up...
> ...



Yup. Happened for me too.


----------



## exile (Jan 19, 2009)

Likewise. One in particular stands out, in the kicking thread. I've been following that thread closely and I know I'd have seen this post had it come in on my thread strack where the time/date indicates it would've... but so far as I can tell, it just showed up there overnight, quite a bit after it should've done.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 19, 2009)

I can add a further chip to this stack - the New Post list seems to be developing a will of it's own .


----------



## AMP-RYU (Jan 19, 2009)

???


----------

